# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Especialista en Tara/Taya para la zona de Cajamarca

## Bruce Mutch Escudero

Se requiere contratar los servicios de un especialista en la producción y manejo de tara/taya para la zona de Cajamarca. El servicio requerido obedece mas a una consultoria para determinar el potencial de producción, retos y demás factores que afectará la futura cosecha del producto. El bosque de tara se encuentra en una chacra ubicara en la parte alta del pueblo de Choropampa en el Departamento de Cajamarca. Tiene unas 9 hectareas aproximadamente y unas 5 mil plantas de unos 5 años en promedio.  Los interesados pueden contactarse con mi persona al correo bruce.mutch@gmail.com.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Artículo: Cajamarca: incautan cerca de 5,000 kilos de tara de procedencia ilegal ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. Aplicacion de micorrizas en el cultivo de tara o taya Especialista en Compra de Granos

----------

